

Cool Program to turn sound into images and back again - tocomment
http://arss.sourceforge.net/index.shtml

======
SwellJoe
I had a program like this on my Amiga, but it worked in realtime--in addition
to being able to do fourier analysis on songs or generate from imported
images, you could draw/erase on the canvas as it processed. It ruled. I had
hours and hours of fun with it, and added it (subtly) to almost every
recording I made at the time.

I've been meaning to make a tool like that for Linux ever since...but somehow
never got around to it. Unfortunately this program doesn't fill the void,
either, since it seems to have no realtime drawing mode. The good news is that
systems are so fast now that I could do it in Ruby or Perl and it would still
be plenty fast (the Amiga version was in something odd like Pascal or Fortran
or Forth or something, and had some limitations on first-gen 8MHz Amigas...it
spun nicely on my 25MHz Amiga 3000, though).

